# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Is Dan Hamilton Gay...

## Woody12

The one who kissed Malik

I thought he was when he kissed Malik but he seem's desperate to stay with Chrissie does anyone know?

----------


## Perdita

I think Dan is not sure and does not want to be gay really, therefore he tries so hard to be with Chrissie

----------

